# Virtual vs. Real Reality



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I have played a bit with the Oculus virtual reality headset that my son-in-law has. It is amazing, but I much prefer the actual reality of squirrel hunting. A squirrel hunt is truly a challenging and immersive three-dimensional experience. Just exploring the woods requires mental and physical effort. Are there nut trees here? Is there a source of water? How long do I stay in one spot? Where do I move to next? What path forward will be the most stealthy? Can I stay in the shadows of a tree? Should I wait for a little wind to hide my movement through fallen leaves? I have to be aware of what is all around me at ground level, in the treetops, and everything in between. Was that movement a falling leaf, or a floater in my eye? I use my sight, but just as much I use my hearing. Was that a bird or a squirrel I heard? From what direction did it come? Was that falling debris caused by the wind or a creature? I use my binoculars to scan a suspicious configuration in the fork of a tree. I spot a squirrel. Am I within range? If not, do I wait for him to get closer or do I move to him? Can I find him in my scope? All this thrill of the pursuit happens before I even fire my rifle or get the satisfaction of a well-placed shot. This is my game.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Specktur said:


> I have played a bit with the Oculus virtual reality headset that my son-in-law has. It is amazing, but I much prefer the actual reality of squirrel hunting. A squirrel hunt is truly a challenging and immersive three-dimensional experience. Just exploring the woods requires mental and physical effort. Are there nut trees here? Is there a source of water? How long do I stay in one spot? Where do I move to next? What path forward will be the most stealthy? Can I stay in the shadows of a tree? Should I wait for a little wind to hide my movement through fallen leaves? I have to be aware of what is all around me at ground level, in the treetops, and everything in between. Was that movement a falling leaf, or a floater in my eye? I use my sight, but just as much I use my hearing. Was that a bird or a squirrel I heard? From what direction did it come? Was that falling debris caused by the wind or a creature? I use my binoculars to scan a suspicious configuration in the fork of a tree. I spot a squirrel. Am I within range? If not, do I wait for him to get closer or do I move to him? Can I find him in my scope? All this thrill of the pursuit happens before I even fire my rifle or get the satisfaction of a well-placed shot. This is my game.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I think if you have mastered squirrel hunting you can hut pretty much everything else with a few tweeks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

CFIden said:


> I think if you have mastered squirrel hunting you can hut pretty much everything else with a few tweeks.


Yep...squirrel hunting is always great yearly practice as far as practicing getting through the woods stealthily.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Yep...squirrel hunting is always great yearly practice as far as practicing getting through the woods stealthily.


And using a .22 with a scope...super fun stuff...headshot city...sneaking around the woods like a sniper.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I just wish more parents would introduce kids into squirrel hunting first instead of straight to the deer stand. I started squirrel hunting at age 5 then on to other small game and birds. Didn’t start deer hunting till I was 12. I think it definitely made me a better and more patient deer hunter. Most kids I know that have been deer hunting for several years couldn’t tell the difference between an oak tree and a beech. If they were brought up squirrel hunting I guarantee they could.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^
couldnt agree more or written it better Mike!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

If anyone in the central Ohio area would like to introduce their kids squirrel hunting and don’t have anywhere to go please pm me. Would love to take a youngster out on a first hunt, with parent/adult.


----------

